# stimme stark verändern ??



## unistar (17. April 2003)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab mich hier im Forum angemeldet, weil ich darauf hoffe, dass es hier ein paar gute Soundspezialisten gibt die mir bei einem einzigen Problem weiterhelfen. Ich hab auch schon hier gesucht, aber nicht das gefunden was ich suche ... also ich habe zwei Programme zur Verfügung Cubase Vst32 und Wavelab - wobei das oft Fehlermeldungen meldet. Ich habe einen Text aufgenommen, den ich selbst gesprochen habe. Jetzt möchte ich den für meinen Flashtrailer verwenden, aber ich finde meine richtige Stimme passt da einfach nicht zu .... soll rauher und einfach besser klingen - so das man nicht merkt das ich das gesprochen habe. Da ich mir sicher bin, dass hier ein paar Cracks drin sind, hoffe ich das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

mfg

unistar


----------



## unistar (17. April 2003)

kann geschlossen werden > hab was passendes gefunden.

gruß

unistar


----------



## mastercpp (17. April 2003)

Das interesiert mich auch. Was hast du denn gefunden?


----------



## Icebreaker (18. April 2003)

hmm das würde mich jetzt aber auch interesieren

ach übrigens hi uni-star


----------



## unistar (18. April 2003)

Hehe hi icebreaker,

ähmm ich hab mir einfach vorherige Postings durchgelesen, und da wurde mein Problem auch besprochen ... zieht euch einfach die Plugins wie zb Steinberg Voice Designer für Cubase oder den Orange Vocoder v 1.4 .... ich werde dann mal meine Versuche euch präsentieren - hab jetzt aber keine Zeit mehr   

tschüss

unistar


----------



## Icebreaker (18. April 2003)

ok thx

werde es mal testen wenn ich zeit hab

kannst mir ja dann nochmal über MSN sagen wo es die Plugins gibt


----------

